# Авиация > До 1945 >  В брянском СИЗО восстановлена камера-музей Валерия Чкалова

## Морячок

Камера, в которой содержался прославленный советский летчик Валерий Чкалов восстановлена в СИЗО-1, сообщили REGNUM-Центр в пресс-службе регионального УФСИН. Работа по восстановлению интерьера помещения проводилась по сохранившимся фотографиям 30-х годов. В процессе работы в архивах были найдены уникальные материалы, фотокопии дневника Чкалова, который он вел, находясь в Брянской тюрьме.

Валерий Чкалов был одним из арестантов Брянского исправдома (тюрьмы) в 1929 году. По решению командования Брянской авиачасти Чкалов был отстранен от полетов за "летную недисциплинированность" и отдан под трибунал. Недисциплинированность выражалась в том, что летчик Чкалов решил сходу научить подчиненных выполнять бреющий полет на сверхмалой высоте. Но на их пути оказалась телеграфная линия. Он решил, что места под проводами хватит, и повел звено под ними. Машины зацепились за провода и рухнули с высоты примерно восьми метров на землю. Обошлось без жертв, а командиру дали один год лишения свободы. Однако приказом Председателя ЦИК СССР Михаила Калинина летчик Чкалов был помилован, проведя в Брянской тюрьме 16 дней.

http://www.regnum.ru/news/cultura/1326161.html
------------------------------------------------------------
Интересно бы оттуда фоторепортаж сделать... :) Никто не сможет, а?

----------


## Владимир -81

> ... Недисциплинированность выражалась в том, что летчик Чкалов решил сходу научить подчиненных выполнять бреющий полет на сверхмалой высоте. Но на их пути оказалась телеграфная линия. Он решил, что места под проводами хватит, и повел звено под ними. Машины зацепились за провода и рухнули с высоты примерно восьми метров на землю. Обошлось без жертв, а командиру дали один год лишения свободы. Однако приказом Председателя ЦИК СССР Михаила Калинина летчик Чкалов был помилован, проведя в Брянской тюрьме 16 дней.
> 
> http://www.regnum.ru/news/cultura/1326161.html
> ------------------------------------------------------------
> Интересно бы оттуда фоторепортаж сделать... :) Никто не сможет, а?


В декабре 2008 года  тема "Реальный Чкалов", себя исчерпала и была закрыта. Реальный Чкалов 
Но многие вопросы той темы, и вопросы возникшие в процессе обсуждения, так и остались без ответа. 
Начинать  обсуждение по второму кругу нет смысла, а дополнить вновь открывшимися фактами, думаю, будет интересно.

По вопросу данной темы. К сожалению, во многих источниках  биографии Чкалова, периода его службы в Брянске, имеется существенная неточность: _"летчик Чкалов решил сходу научить подчиненных выполнять бреющий полет на сверхмалой высоте. Но на их пути оказалась телеграфная линия"._ Эта информация перепечатывается разными источниками, но на самом деле обстоятельства и истинные причины той аварии были иными. (Извиняюсь за длинный текст, но по другому не получается.)

Чтобы понять причины приведшие к этой аварии следует ознакомиться с полным текстом Приказа начальника ВВС Белорусского военного округа №191/69 от 19 октября 1928 года:
_"15 августа 1928 г. сводное звено самолетов "Фоккер-D.7" 15-й и 17-й авиаэскадрильи в составе: ведущего звено командира неотдельного отряда 15 авиаэскадрильи ст. летчика Козырева, командиров звеньев 17 авиаэскадрильи Пилепеца и Мошкина и ст. летчика 15-й авиаэскадрильи Чкалова вылетело с Гомельского аэродрома для перелета к месту зимней стоянки в г. Брянск.
Согласно указаний ведущего, звено шло бреющим полетом на минимальной высоте, меняя ее в зависимости от высоты местных предметов и доводя до 3-5 метров, причем самолет ведущего не имел ни компаса, ни исправных часов.
При подлете к железной дороге Унеча - Орша Чкалов врезался в железнодорожные провода и потерпел аварию. Звено, сделав круг над ним, полетело дальше, но не на Брянск, а на Кричев, т.е. приняв железную дорогу Унеча - Орша за железную дорогу Гомель - Брянск. Полет продолжался на той же высоте. В результате чего на линии Сураж - Кричев ведущий звено Козырев сам налетает на провода, срывает болт правой стойки левой плоскости и продолжает полет с повисшей в воздухе стойкой.
При подходе к Кричеву Козырев убеждается в неправильности взятого курса, меняет его и идет по Рославльскому шоссе на Рославль. В 2 км от него Мошкин, не предупреждая ведущего, совершает вынужденную посадку из-за боязни нехватки горючего.
Ближе к городу по той же причине садится Пилипец и, недалеко от него, садится Козырев.
Из предоставленного аварийного материала усматривается ряд безобразных нарушений и упущений со стороны всего состава сводного отряда:
1) Совершенно не обоснованное решение лететь на высоте 5-10 м. принял ведущий звено Козырев. Кроме того, он "не предупредил о серьезности и внимательности отношения к полету недисциплинированного и не спавшего целую ночь Чкалова".
2) Решение лететь на такой высоте, ориентируясь исключительно по железной дороге, где телеграфные столбы имеют высоту, превышающую полет (8 метров) при отсутствии компаса и исправных часов, является явным преступным.
Данная авария, как и весь полет, служит ярким примером недисциплинированности целого звена, три четверти состава которого - командиры частей эскадрильи.
Был еще случай перелета на подобной высоте из Бобруйска в Гомель.
ПРИКАЗЫВАЮ:
1.Дело направить к прокурору для привлечения к судебной ответственности старшего летчика Чкалова и командира неотдельного отряда т. Козырева.
2. На командиров звена Мошкина и Пилипеи наложить взыскание властью командира части.
3. Впредь воспретить производство полетов на высоте ниже 50 метров и не допускать таковых командиром эскадрильи ...
5. Отстранение Чкалова от полетов подтверждаю"._

 
*Схемы составлена по материалам Приказа начальника ВВС Белорусского В.О.
Карта местности предоставлена краеведческим музеем г. Унеча*

Если доскональна разбираться в обстоятельствах этой аварии, то Чкалов, в то утро, вообще не имел права лететь, а командир отряда Козырев, не имел права допускать Чкалова к перелёту. Дело в том, что Чкалов ночью перед полётом не спал (искал украденные у него в общежитии вещи), утром не завтракал и перед полётом честно доложил об этом командиру. Козырев ОБЯЗАН был отстранить Чкалова от перелёта за нарушение предполётного режима. Чкалова надо было отправить спать, а после обеда, или на следующий день, он перегнал бы этот "злосчастный " самолёт в Брянск и служил бы дальше.
Как показали дальнейшие события сводное звено к перелёту было не готово, самолёт ведущего не имел компаса и исправных часов. За подготовку звена к полёту несёт ответственность ведущий звено (ст. лётчик И Козырев), контроль должен был осуществлять старший авиационный начальник - командир эскадрильи (ст. лётчик Гуляев), а т.к. группа состояла из лётчиков разных эскадрилий 15-й и 17-й, то контроль должен был осуществляться на уровне авиационной бригады (командир бригады ст. лётчик Лопатин или назначенное им лицо). Ни чего из этого сделано не было.

В личном деле Чкалова в отношении этой аварии имеется документ: "Статистическая карта об аварии лётчика" (Чкалова)
Командир эскадрильи тов. Гуляев (который должен был контролировать подготовку к перелёту) указал "непосредственные причины": "Полёт на малой высоте (непонятно, при чёт тут Чкалов, если он был ведомым и летел за ведущим), "ухарство, невнимательность, хулиганство" (Чкалова)
Косвенные (причины): "Выбор ведущим (Козыревым) трудных условий полёта (малая высота) небрежность и ориентировка, которая была потеряна".
Получается (по Гуляеву), что Козырев, который "загнал" не спавшего всю ночь Чкалова в провода, Козырев, который потом полетел не в ту сторону, потом, чуть сам не "повис" на проводах, потом совершил вынужденную посадку "остатками" звена в 130 км. от места назначения, совершил "небрежность", а Чкалов летевший за Козыревым в "боевом строю", совершил "Ухарство" и "Хулиганство". Так кого надо строго наказать, как бы, спрашивает Гуляев? Вывод очевиден, Чкалова! Тем более, что на Чкалова была написана соответствующая аттестация, с выводом : "Продвижению по службе не заслуживает". Что примечательно, эту аттестацию 3 октября 1928 г. (для трибунала) подписал... командир неотдельного отряда 15 авиаэскадрильи ст. летчик Козырев И.И. (ведущий "аварийного" звена), который, в соответствии с приказом начальника ВВС Белорусского военного округа, должен был сам находиться под следствием!

     Командованию авиабригады надо было найти и наказать виновного, но т.к. _"..авария служит ярким примером недисциплинированности целого звена, три четверти состава которого - командиры частей эскадрильи",_ а одна четвёртая этого состава был Чкалов, строго наказать решили именно его. Приговором военного трибунала Белорусского военного округа от 30 октября 1928 года В.П. Чкалов был осужден по статье 193-17 пункт "а" УК РСФСР к одному году лишения свободы.
Примечание: Статья 193-17 пункт а) гласит:_ "Злоупотребление властью, превышение власти, бездействие власти, а также халатное отношение к службе лица начальствующего состава Рабоче-Крестьянской Красной Армии, если деяния эти совершались систематически, либо из корыстных соображений или иной личной заинтересованности, а равно если они имели своим последствием дезорганизацию вверенных ему сил, либо порученного ему дела, или разглашение военных тайн, или иные тяжелые последствия, или хотя бы и не имели означенных последствий, но заведомо могли их иметь, или были совершены в военное время, либо в боевой обстановке, влекут за собой - лишение свободы на срок не ниже шести месяцев."_
Кстати, пункт "б" данной статьи предусматривал "высшую меру социальной защиты", а в пункте "в" указано: _"Те же деяния, при отсутствии признаков, предусмотренных пунктами "а" и "б" настоящей статьи, влекут за собой - применение правил дисциплинарного устава Рабоче-Крестьянской Красной Армии."_
Вот такая "интересная" статья УК РСФСР с диапазоном наказания от "выговора" до "расстрела".
В тюрьме Чкалов пробыл не год, а 16 дней. С молчаливого согласия надзирателей, которые сочувствовали положению Чкалова, ему удалось передать жене письмо о помиловании, адресованное ЦИК СССР.
Из письма Чкалова к жене Ольге: _"Вчера был мне суд. Судили без свидетелей и защиты в закрытом заседании. Присудили к одному году лишения свободы ... Сегодня беседовал с военкомом бригады, он очень удивлен приговором и завтра едет в Смоленск для выяснения и ходатайства о снятии с меня приговора ... Военком бригады говорит, что мы вас во что бы то ни стало сохраним для воздушного флота ... Вины никакой за собой не чувствую и объясняю это так, как сказал один командир здесь. Будь это не Чкалов на моем месте после аварии, то не было бы ничего. Значит, я им бельмо на глазу, от которого хотят избавиться в том отношении, чтобы Чкалов никогда не лез со своими указаниями на их неправильные действия ..."_
По ходатайству заместителя начальника ВВС Я.И.Алксниса и наркома К.Е. Ворошилова тюремное наказание было заменено на условный срок. По личному указанию М.И. Калинина вскоре авиатор был освобожден, но из Военно-воздушных сил РККА Чкалов был уволен…

Кстати, ведущий звено это тот самый И. Козырев, который служил с Чкаловым в Ленинграде и поспорил, что Чкалов не сделает 50 мертвых петель подряд. А Чкалов сделал больше, правда делал он их над Ленинградом, за что и был справедливо посажен комэской Антошиным на гауптвахту.
Козырев Иван Иванович - командира 2-го неотдельного отряда 15-й авиаэскадрильи, как следует из подписи на фотографии сделанной в ноябре 1921 в Зарайской авиашколе, дослужился до командира эскадрильи в Брянске. Погиб в 1931 г. на самолёте "И-3".
Вот такая "суровая проза" авиационной службы Чкалова в Брянске.
Подробнее о Чкалове см. Герой Советского Союза, лётчик-испытатель В.П. Чкалов, малоизвестные факты биографии.

----------

